# Question about when to apply to RMC



## scriptox (16 Aug 2011)

Hello all, first off, thank you for taking the time to read this post.

I have a quick question that I hope some of you can enlighten me on. Going through the interactive model that Forces.ca has put up about RMC, I noticed that in the FAQ section, they state that the best time to apply to RMC is early in the final year of High School. This in itself makes sense to me, however, the program that I would like to apply for (Computer Science) has prerequisite courses that I am completing in the second semester of my last High School year. 

How does this work out?

I haven't been fully educated yet on how applying to Universities and post-secondary institutions work, however I have done some research and have come up with a guess. Some post-secondary institutions have conditional enrolments, being that, a student will be accepted, but must maintain a satisfactory academic performance during the remainder of their last High School year. 

Is this how RMC works out as well?

If RMC were to be using this method of acceptance, would the office of admissions be weighing your Junior year grades only at the time since all of my Senior year grades have not been submitted yet? 

Once again, thank you for taking the time to read my post, I hope to here from you all soon.


----------



## yoman (16 Aug 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> I haven't been fully educated yet on how applying to Universities and post-secondary institutions work, however I have done some research and have come up with a guess. Some post-secondary institutions have conditional enrolments, being that, a student will be accepted, but must maintain a satisfactory academic performance during the remainder of their last High School year.
> 
> Is this how RMC works out as well?



Yes it is. There are a couple of other conditions to the enrollment that I can`t remember word for word but was something along the lines of still being in good medical condition. 

I don`t know exactly how they weigh your grades but they will look at your grade 11 marks for sure. They usually ask for updates on your grade 12 marks as you get them. 

Good luck.


----------



## scriptox (16 Aug 2011)

That's exactly the answer I was looking for!

Thanks!


----------



## scriptox (17 Aug 2011)

Quick question, sorry for the double post...

As stated before, RMC would prefer if applicants would apply early in their final year of High School. But should I apply before or after I receive my first semester mid-term grades? Reason I ask is because they may favour my application more if I score high on my mid-term grades.. (right?). Also, does it make a difference if one were to submit their application very early? For example, would I have a higher chance of gaining acceptance if I get my application in as soon as possible? Or is it just "Get the application in before the specified date"? 


Thanks


----------



## clarkyo (17 Aug 2011)

If I were you I would ask a recruiter when the earliest time to apply is and do it then.  The sooner you have your papers in the more likely you will have your file processed and merit listed when the selection process happens.  I would then submit my marks once I receive them.  Remember, you are applying for a job within the government…everything moves much slower than you expect it would.  There is no reason to take any chances. I am currently finding this out the hard way.


----------



## yoman (17 Aug 2011)

scriptox said:
			
		

> As stated before, RMC would prefer if applicants would apply early in their final year of High School. But should I apply before or after I receive my first semester mid-term grades? Reason I ask is because they may favour my application more if I score high on my mid-term grades.. (right?). Also, does it make a difference if one were to submit their application very early? For example, would I have a higher chance of gaining acceptance if I get my application in as soon as possible? Or is it just "Get the application in before the specified date"?



As mentioned by clarkyo, I would apply sooner rather then later. The earlier you apply the more time you and the recruiting staff have time to correct any mistakes. People who apply earlier don`t really have an advantage over those who apply later. That being said, if they apply so late that they can`t get all the testing and paperwork done on time then your SOL. Ask the recruiting centre and follow their advice.


----------

